# NO-Xplode Reviews



## Guest (Jan 7, 2007)

I took NO-xplode for the past few weeks and I noticed a difference from the first day. My first day in the gym I got such a pump I had to stop my workout. It's actually like the commercial says once you train with it you'll never be without it. I increased most of my exercises by a rep or 2 almost instantly. At the end of 4 weeks I had gained 4lbs. Most people dont think that is much but when your already at your limits 4lbs is a ton.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

that surprises me as NO-Xplode like any other NO product would need at least a few days to build up in your system to feel the effect so i would say that you felt a placebo effect rather than the NO-explode itself...

I have used many NO products and although they can be useful along side a decent diet and training regime i don't think they are as good as you have pointed out....saying that i am glad you have had a positive reaction to the product.


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

was that 4lb whilst still taking it?

or 4lb after say 2-4 of finishing it?


----------



## Chucky (Oct 9, 2006)

I took it late last year and did the full 12 weeks as stated on the tub. Awesome stuff, ive used different brands of creatine before and they did absolutely nothing for me so i gave up on the stuff!! Then i was told about the NO Explode......................i asked on here and alot of people said not to bother as it isnt good!!! But i have to say, i was pleasantly suprised.......from the day i started taking it i noticed a difference in what i was pushing and also the pump it gave was great. All of my weights have gone up and i was lifting so much more than before! Then i came off it, and the weights i was pushing have stayed the same, havent pushed more yet but at least it works. I start back on the stuff end of January, id recommend it, as its great stuff.


----------



## mrhulahoop (Oct 29, 2006)

Do NO products actually do anything in terms of gains or do they just make you look bigger when your actually lifting?


----------



## LeeB (Oct 5, 2011)

im sure muscletech would tell you they do!!

personally id say if your diet was spot on and you were growing anyway then tehy would prob help that process... but for 99% of people id expect the pump they get would convince them they are growing when they are not.. meaning they dont spot when they should adapt their diet/training!


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2007)

I have never taken noxplode on its own.. always take it with the rest of the mass stack... so not sure what affect it would have on its own. All i know is that i am still taking it. Would prob still take it if it was merely for getting up for training! Gives me quite a kick!


----------



## marcos chacon (Jan 24, 2007)

i think the pump i get with ice cream pre-workout is greater than NO.:twisted:


----------



## paulr187 (Jan 29, 2007)

I always find that when I've had a hard session in the gym I get a nice pump and feel i look a damn sight better in the mirror, just how do I keep that way day to day, bacause a few hours after leaving the gym the pump goes


----------



## SixStringzzz (May 16, 2007)

I tried NO-Xplode and although its expensive I found it helped me a lot. Great pumps and a general overall feeling of wanting to lift heavy!

Good stuff although you want to puke drinking it!


----------



## Sherlock1436114498 (Dec 17, 2004)

I've used it and definately noticed more of a pump immediately as well as a kick to my workouts. Worked well for a pre comp pumper too but left me feeling quite gassy and bloated. It's just so expensive in the UK I can't afford it right now. Last lot I bought was when in the US and only cosy $20 a tub but over here you're talking about £36.


----------



## Getting bigger (Sep 12, 2006)

Given up on it after setting a world record for the most toilet visits, talk about through the eye of the needle.

3 tubs, 2 orange and one fruit punch going cheap.

GB


----------



## richtries1466867920 (Apr 2, 2004)

might just be an initial reaction mate, first time I used protein I shat myself at work! lol After a short while my body got used to it. Maybe check the sell by date on the product aswell, off creatine can give you the shits.

On a different issue, those who have benefited from no explode, any idea if its the nitrous or the creatine giving the results?


----------



## rory11 (May 8, 2011)

Hello,

So after listening to the endless hype about this product, i decided to give BSN's NoXplode a try. I'l be using it throughout the recommended 12 week cycle, implementing a 5x5 training program. I also supplement my protein intake with Whey 1-2 times daily. I'l let you know how i get on.

Incidentally, i got a free sample of Superpump250 from Gaspari Nutrition. Has anyone used this or have anything to say about it??


----------



## rory11 (May 8, 2011)

...after reading the above threads, sounds like i better equip myself with some bog roll and clean underwear at the office!


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Dont rate no explode personally, the NT sachets are better, I am a Dorian yates nox pump myself, though i have heard it has been taken off the market again!


----------



## SMG1466868006 (Feb 17, 2011)

The only records i set with this stuff was from the weights room to the Kazi in the gym :bolt:


----------



## SpiTFirE1466867971 (Aug 6, 2009)

SMG said:


> The only records i set with this stuff was from the weights room to the Kazi in the gym :bolt:


lol!, i a few guys i train with used it for a while, on many occasion while shaking it, it randomly exploded covering every one, i guess that where it gets the name from


----------



## j9jpx (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi people,

I have been taking No Xplode for about a month now and I think this product is great. The pumps are amazing and I feel like I can lift more with taking it. I have not had any side affects with this product.

I even felt fine after my workout.

I am always looking for new supplements and I like to try different products.

I got my No Xplode from www.fitnessgainnutrition.co.uk

They have some great products on there at a good price.

I dont want to pay the earth for supplements.


----------

